# Specks off eglin AFB.



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Didn,t know good luck coould be bad. First fish this morning almost 22ins in the cooler. about 10mins later and 2 missed fish caught 1 about 25ins, then a few mins later 1 about 27ins. first fish was already dead so had 2 release the other 2. camera was at the house so no pics. can,t tell u where I was fishing fog was 2 thick. FISH WAS ALSO FULL OF EGGS. SO MUCH 4 CLOSING TROUT IN FEB.


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome trout! Were they Blackwater trout?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't sound like bad luck to me! Hope you ate'm soon! 

Tight Lines!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jwebster98 (5/5/2008)*Awesome trout! Were they Blackwater trout?


"specks off Eglin AFB"


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like a good day. I like fishing the flats off of Eglin but haven't been there in a couple of years, how is the grass this year? I have been fishing around white point, mostly, the last couple of years and the grass has only been patchy at best. I used to fish the Eglin flats often and had good luck most of the time. A buddy of mine even caught a cobia there while trout fishing, only about 25" long but still neat to get on 10lb line and a pinfish under a cork. Perhaps I'll see you out there one day, I will be the guy in the smallest boat you've seen all day! You're right about the fog too, couldn't see anything for a land mark, I was just hoping not to get run over!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Grass is mostly patchey but there are some large acre sized spots.


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice fish Randy. but i thought it was you can keep one over 24 inches? Someone correct me if im wrong... It happens often. Anyway, you have my number... try it out once :reallycrying

Tight lines!


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Trout:clap:clap


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Allen theslot is 15-20" on trout in Fl. you can keep 1 fish over the20"slot out of your 5fish. Then it is catch and release on 20+" trout


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

those are some nice fish, i caught my biggest trout over on the eglin grassflats about 5 years ago


----------



## AUc130 (Nov 22, 2007)

Fished Eglin grass flats the last two mornings before work. Specifically the mud/grass flats near Postal Point. Very nice specks both days. 24/26in. along with some smaller ones and a few reds. Great way to start the day. All of them were released to enjoy another day. Pics are on the phone and I'll do my best to get those out one day. They were caught on cajun thunder, 3ft of fluoro, and a soft plastic shrimp. Also, caught some of the reds on a gold spoon. 

Good luck,

tw


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

any size to the reds?


----------



## AUc130 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pale,

Most of the reds wereunder the slot. I think one might have made it. I only measured the specks since they were two of my better trout. They were caught between 0530-0630.

tw


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish! Are ya'll talking about fishing near Eglin in the bay or in the sound? Would someone mind explaining where the "Eglin Grassflats" and "Postal Point" are? Thanks!


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

nice eport


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice report, good job on the release of the bigger fish..... more than likely it also was a large female full of eggs....

The biggest a male trout will get to be is about 4 to 5 lbs, while most of the larger fish (above 25 inches or so) are usually females.......

FYI----Trout in our area will be full of eggs and spawn throughtout the months of April, May and into the first weeks of June on the grassflats .....

The February closing is due to the large congregations of fish thatstack upin canals, rivers and creeks all overNorthwest Florida, not to spawning activity.It protects the fish from being wiped out, being caught day after day in the same area.

Places like the Gulf Power discharge on Escambia River, Yellow River, Blackwater River, Burnt Mill Creek in West Bay , the ICW in Choctawhatchee Bay, the Gulf County canal, and the St. Marks Riverall hold large numbers of trout in the winter months....easy pickings..

Tight lines.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

keywest! Good job. I only got one, this one here on the flats early Sat. A.M.in Gulf Breeze, 4.35 lbs! They're there!


----------

